# Too Fat to F&$#?



## blubrluvr (Jun 5, 2008)

When is that? Yes, I was thinking of the Dead Kennedy's when I wrote it.


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 5, 2008)

There ain't no such a thing as too fat to f*ck. Believe me, my man has had experience, with photographic evidence mind you, f*cking a fat chick somewhere in the realm of 500lbs to 560lbs with minimal troubles, and she was only around 5 feet tall.
So, no, I don't believe there's such a thing as too fat to f*ck. I believe it's all in the positioning, and the skill level of the man, or woman, doing the work.
Hell, the fatter I get there's a bit more difficulty finding a comfy position to do it in, but the deed gets done, and done well.


----------



## imfree (Jun 5, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> There ain't no such a thing as too fat to f*ck. Believe me, my man has had experience, with photographic evidence mind you, f*cking a fat chick somewhere in the realm of 500lbs to 560lbs with minimal troubles, and she was only around 5 feet tall.
> So, no, I don't believe there's such a thing as too fat to f*ck. I believe it's all in the positioning, and the skill level of the man, or woman, doing the work.
> Hell, the fatter I get there's a bit more difficulty finding a comfy position to do it in, but the deed gets done, and done well.



I'm 5'8", @440 lb, and all this sounds like 
good news to me! Now if I can just get
lucky and get my oxygen to do a 'Skynyrd
style "turn it up"!


----------



## Pauline (Jun 6, 2008)

i will just say that at 704lbs.....Alex and i have no problems at all....its all in the positioning and the size of your man!! :kiss2:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 6, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> There ain't no such a thing as too fat to f*ck. Believe me, my man has had experience, with photographic evidence mind you, f*cking a fat chick somewhere in the realm of 500lbs to 560lbs with minimal troubles, and she was only around 5 feet tall.
> So, no, I don't believe there's such a thing as too fat to f*ck. I believe it's all in the positioning, and the skill level of the man, or woman, doing the work.
> Hell, the fatter I get there's a bit more difficulty finding a comfy position to do it in, but the deed gets done, and done well.



Done very well....;-)


----------



## johnny sack (Jun 6, 2008)

Pauline said:


> i will just say that at 704lbs.....Alex and i have no problems at all....its all in the positioning and the size of your man!! :kiss2:



SWEET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnny sack (Jun 6, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> There ain't no such a thing as too fat to f*ck. Believe me, my man has had experience, with photographic evidence mind you, f*cking a fat chick somewhere in the realm of 500lbs to 560lbs with minimal troubles, and she was only around 5 feet tall.
> So, no, I don't believe there's such a thing as too fat to f*ck. I believe it's all in the positioning, and the skill level of the man, or woman, doing the work.
> Hell, the fatter I get there's a bit more difficulty finding a comfy position to do it in, but the deed gets done, and done well.



OH YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 11, 2008)

johnny sack said:


> OH YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!


Though as the dead kennedys also said..you can be "too drunk to fook"! i think i can remember that to be true..lol

xmer


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 11, 2008)

mergirl said:


> Though as the dead kennedys also said..you can be "too drunk to fook"! i think i can remember that to be true..lol
> 
> xmer



omg lol When I told Tommy I was posting to this thread, he mentioned something about the Dead Kennedys. That's so funny.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 11, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> omg lol When I told Tommy I was posting to this thread, he mentioned something about the Dead Kennedys. That's so funny.


yessum, they origionally wrote the song "to drunk to fuck" but i remember a version "to fat to fuck" too.. The dead Kennedys are great, but ive only ever had an experience of the first thing!! (not to say it was a proud moment!) lol

xmer


----------



## tattooU (Jun 12, 2008)

i love the dead kennedys.

that is all. LOL


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jun 12, 2008)

You can have sex at any size. I do have to say I can do more now than when I was 588. But even back then I had a great sex life because the men knew what to do....


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 13, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> There ain't no such a thing as too fat to f*ck. Believe me, my man has had experience, with photographic evidence mind you, f*cking a fat chick somewhere in the realm of 500lbs to 560lbs with minimal troubles, and she was only around 5 feet tall.



postpicsplzzzzzzzkthxbai


----------



## Rowan (Jun 13, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Done very well....;-)



I so didnt need to know you two hooked up  *LOL*


----------



## ampleampleample (Jun 13, 2008)

I've been with a girl who was 5'3" and something over 600 lbs. She was too big to do it on a bed (less we break it) and too big to do it on her back as she had trouble breathing, but when we got her just right, it was just great.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 13, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> postpicsplzzzzzzzkthxbai


no dice


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 13, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> postpicsplzzzzzzzkthxbai



Can't post a pic, but check out the videos for sale on fatfantasy.net and look for some of the videos starring Tommy, and you'll see what he can do.
The video, "2 for Tommy", has a nice shot of him doing the deed with Lexi, rest her soul, at 560lbs.


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 29, 2008)

Can never be too fat to fuck  The fatter the better actually


----------



## op user (Dec 30, 2008)

I think it is quite the opposite. Too thin.

op user


----------



## aptx (Dec 30, 2008)

Too fat to fook?

I'm sure there are many guys here that would like to disprove that myth


----------



## Layla Kayla (Dec 30, 2008)

I leave you with this one word, other than the sentence I type now which is the prelude to the one word. Oh, lol, the one word to rule them all Anyway the word is-



Impossible


----------



## loveembig (Dec 30, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> Can never be too fat to fuck  The fatter the better actually



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 30, 2008)

I thought I had responded to this thread at some point and said something about the Dead Kennedy's but alas, no post from me.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 1, 2009)

loveembig said:


> Truer words have never been spoken.



 Never! Besides.. where there is a will there is a way!

I read an article about the world'd fattest man having sex with his wife


----------



## Mikey (Jan 2, 2009)

I have been with an ex who was well north of 650 and we had no problems! It was nothing short of WONDERFUL!!!


----------

